# My rating went down even though all passengers gave me a 5



## sltes77 (Nov 7, 2015)

So last night I was at 4.78, I look at the last 15 trips I took in the Uber dashboard and the average rating is 5.0 for them. So then I look at my summary for the last 365 days (my 63 trips total) and my rating is 4.81 for the average. However, in the top right, the rating that my passengers and I see is now 4.74, down a whole .04 points, when It should have gone up from 4.78 to 4.81. 

Seriously, what the hell? Is uber lowering my rating because i'm canceling on people? (people want to fit 6 people in my uberX)

This rating system is buggy and terrible, anyone else had this happen?


----------



## part-timer (Oct 5, 2015)

Don't worry about the rating too much. Be kind and courteous and give a safe ride. Get enough trips under your belt and when you get the occasional dick bag gives you a low rating it won't effect you as much.


----------



## Blaise Barnes (Oct 21, 2015)

I recently got dinged "for being unproffessional," driving my ratings down. It read "Riders count on Uber for a comfortable, relaxing experience. They prefer for drivers not to promote other businesses during the trip." Of course I have no idea who the person was. I think the ratings are used by some as a way to make their ownselves feel important. Nevertheless, I have NEVER promoted another business with a client. I have spoken about what I do when not driving, but only after they ask in a conversation, a mutual conversation, not one I started up to promote a business. But even then, I've never mention place or company or anything which could be considered promoting another business. What are you supposed to do ride along in silence?

I understabd Uber's position to a point. However I think they share some responsibility by waiving ratings out in front of people who will abuse it to make themselves feel important. I had been warned by other Uber drivers that some people think your their "Chauffeur." However, to rate a person driving them for making a conversation? These people need to get a life.


----------



## part-timer (Oct 5, 2015)

I wouldn't give that bull crap a second thought. I go the same thing and never promoted any other business. Looks like it's just uber sending random crap.


----------



## haji (Jul 17, 2014)

Don't worry about your rating, I even don't look at it anymore


----------



## Blaise Barnes (Oct 21, 2015)

Thanks guys for your comments. I don't feel like I did something wrong and by myself out there. I just think some things Uber seems to do makes little sense to me.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

I suggest making a separate spread sheet to track your ratings for the 500 trips ratings are based on. If done correctly you can project out if its going to go down or up. I expect mine to go down .02 in a couple of weeks and its been in a downward trend ever since I stop educating pax on driver ratings.

And, as hard at it is, stop taking the rating personally. After all ubers apps are 4.3 and 4.2.
Should they not deactivated themselves ? Haha, yeah well its a one way street.

On the sheet and since we are not getting the weekly summary anymore, I use what the 7 day is at sunday night. I dont drive Sundays so this is easier to do and lets the ratings caught up for those that don't rate right away.
Put that in a colum to make a monthly.
Keep track of how many trips you do in a week so you know where the 500 is. This is based off of a daliy sheet already made.
And after awhile you will have to drop off a weeks trips and that weeks 7 day rating to stay under the 500 to average out what it says on the dashboard.

And once you get past the 500 you will have to drop off the very last week rating and # of trips associated with that weeks rating.

Key formula to add up cells is =sum(c3:c7) then /4 as needed. Can be done for rows or colums.


----------



## sltes77 (Nov 7, 2015)

Thanks for the tips guys. It seems as though uber has corrected itself and I'm now magically up to 4.82.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

That is because a previous pax needed another trip and has to rate you before they can request another.


----------



## part-timer (Oct 5, 2015)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> That is because a previous pax needed another trip and has to rate you before they can request another.


This also plays a huge part. uber doesn't rate you right away so you don't know who gave you what, but pax often times wait to rate. They cannot order the next ride until they do. If it's that night, fine. If it isn't until next week then it happens then. When you get your weekly summary it will say you have 12 5*'s out of 13 rated rides. If you know you gave more than 13 rides, that means some didn't rate right away. Again, don't sweat the rating. It is a purposely flawed system designed to make you doubt yourself so you will always want to drive to get your rating back up.


----------



## kimznz (Aug 3, 2015)

I went out 1 night last week and I checked my 1 day rating and it was 4.2 but my weekly summary said it was 5. I don't even pay attention to that stuff anymore. I got the email about professionalism and promoting other businesses but I have never done it as I have none to promote. Also got the comment about starting the trip once all riders are in. I've never started it before riders are in and buckled up. Uber seriously does not give a shit about drivers.


----------



## Route9 (Oct 29, 2014)

Yeah, riders can rate you way after the ride. So numbers trickle in the could be from a month ago.


----------



## rocksteady (Mar 19, 2015)

sltes77 said:


> So last night I was at 4.78, I look at the last 15 trips I took in the Uber dashboard and the average rating is 5.0 for them. So then I look at my summary for the last 365 days (my 63 trips total) and my rating is 4.81 for the average. However, in the top right, the rating that my passengers and I see is now 4.74, down a whole .04 points, when It should have gone up from 4.78 to 4.81.
> 
> Seriously, what the hell? Is uber lowering my rating because i'm canceling on people? (people want to fit 6 people in my uberX)
> 
> This rating system is buggy and terrible, anyone else had this happen?


Yes, they certainly are. It has happened too many times for me to think it is random or coincidental. Consistently, on nights I happen to cancel lots of no-shows my rating is low. The extreme being this passed weekend, one night I had a 4.5 for my one day average. On nights I happen to have no cancellations, I have 5 rating. Week before last I had very few cancellations and I had a 7-day average of 4.95.


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

kimznz said:


> I went out 1 night last week and I checked my 1 day rating and it was 4.2 but my weekly summary said it was 5. I don't even pay attention to that stuff anymore. I got the email about professionalism and promoting other businesses but I have never done it as I have none to promote. Also got the comment about starting the trip once all riders are in. I've never started it before riders are in and buckled up. Uber seriously does not give a shit about drivers.


Only the comments in italics are from the riders. The business promotion suggestions et al are canned advice with no basis.


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

Blaise Barnes said:


> They prefer for drivers not to promote other businesses during the trip." Of course I have no idea who the person was.


It's not a person. It's Uber servers listening via your microphone and spitting out a report, that keyword "Lyft" or "some other service" was mentioned. I guarantee it!!!


----------



## rocksteady (Mar 19, 2015)

ReviTULize said:


> It's not a person. It's Uber servers listening via your microphone and spitting out a report, that keyword "Lyft" or "some other service" was mentioned. I guarantee it!!!


Even if the microphone is turned off in settings?


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

sltes77 said:


> So last night I was at 4.78, I look at the last 15 trips I took in the Uber dashboard and the average rating is 5.0 for them. So then I look at my summary for the last 365 days (my 63 trips total) and my rating is 4.81 for the average. However, in the top right, the rating that my passengers and I see is now 4.74, down a whole .04 points, when It should have gone up from 4.78 to 4.81.
> 
> Seriously, what the hell? Is uber lowering my rating because i'm canceling on people? (people want to fit 6 people in my uberX)
> 
> This rating system is buggy and terrible, anyone else had this happen?


Don't sweat or micromanage your ratings. 63 trips wouldn't count as a weeks worth of work for a full time driver. You would need hundreds of rides to stabilize your driver rating. As for unexpected changes in your rating, there is delay. Pax are able to rate you well after they rode with you for example.

The rating system is designed to manipulate your behavior as a driver. For example you mention having 63 trips in the last year. I realize that could really mean the last month, either way, you drive very casually. One way Uber uses the peer to peer rating system to manipulate drivers is as a method to get casual drivers to drive more often in order to raise their rates.

Don't take the bait. If you are worried about your rating, avoid driving the drunk crowd, alcohol amplifies entitlement. Be cool and calm, don't start the trip until you have a destination in hand you can trust to be accurate. Make sure the entire party in front of you is 4 or less, if everything is cool, start the trip and let it rip.

Figure one ten hour shift might mean 30 calls worth of work depending on traffic and local particulars. However long you have been working, you are on your third night of driving. Rather than worry about what is going on, if you find you can't put the peer to peer system in its box where it belongs, you would need to consider driving a whole lot more to get our trip number up which builds both stability and driver experience.

For most people, driving Uber is best kept casual, see if you can let go of the worry first, that would be a huge benefit should you pour on the hours. Good Luck


----------



## atluber23 (Oct 24, 2015)

I hear you...I miraculously went from a 4.93 steady overall rating (been that number for over 6 weeks) to a 4.86 overall rating in 2 days. Makes no sense whatsoever and of course, this week I have made the most in tips ever. So, I guess people are tipping for bad service. The numbers are being manipulated.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

atluber23 said:


> I hear you...I miraculously went from a 4.93 steady overall rating (been that number for over 6 weeks) to a 4.86 overall rating in 2 days. Makes no sense whatsoever and of course, this week I have made the most in tips ever. So, I guess people are tipping for bad service. The numbers are being manipulated.


Don't expect any correlation between tips and how you are rated. Also, with respect to the number being manipulated, it is you the driver who are being manipulated. Uber does not need to manipulate the numbers themselves.

Doe Uber provide pax any kind of standardized metric to use when evaluating you the driver? Do they provide the drivers with a metric to rate your pax by? Is a pax able to rate their driver while intoxicated or rate your performance for a ride they took while intoxicated? What does a 3 really mean? How about a 4? If a pax waits a couple days to rate you, how can you be sure they even have the right driver in mind?

They aren't manipulating the numbers it is just an inherently manipulative system. I remember when I used to process a lot of my own film. I often used a particular developer which required consistently random agitation of the tank. That is a reasonable way to describe all this. What you are seeing is simply consistently random. None of it makes sense, on an individual level there is no rhyme or reason, but over time it simply averages out.

The intent is to manipulate you. They control your behavior and use the system as a means of pressuring into feeling a need to drive more.

If you look at the design and intent of the system, that it makes no sense relative to the stated objective must be so.

Good luck.


----------



## SafeT (Nov 23, 2015)

kimznz said:


> Also got the comment about starting the trip once all riders are in. I've never started it before riders are in and buckled up.


I start the trip when the first person sits down in my car so they are covered by the Uber insurance, not mine. What if a drunk driver plows into my car while they are half loaded? If Uber doesn't like that they can kiss my you know what.


----------



## atluber23 (Oct 24, 2015)

I agree Huberis, but my mind works differently. it does not make me want to drive more...makes me want to shut down the account and say F YOU to Uber, which is coming soon.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

atluber23 said:


> I agree Huberis, but my mind works differently. it does not make me want to drive more...makes me want to shut down the account and say F YOU to Uber, which is coming soon.


That is the more appropriate response and completely healthy. It most puts you in a kind of minority I'd guess. Uber doesn't expect you to last long under the best of conditions.


----------



## Angelico santana (Sep 8, 2015)

Blaise Barnes said:


> I recently got dinged "for being unproffessional," driving my ratings down. It read "Riders count on Uber for a comfortable, relaxing experience. They prefer for drivers not to promote other businesses during the trip." Of course I have no idea who the person was. I think the ratings are used by some as a way to make their ownselves feel important. Nevertheless, I have NEVER promoted another business with a client. I have spoken about what I do when not driving, but only after they ask in a conversation, a mutual conversation, not one I started up to promote a business. But even then, I've never mention place or company or anything which could be considered promoting another business. What are you supposed to do ride along in silence?
> 
> I understabd Uber's position to a point. However I think they share some responsibility by waiving ratings out in front of people who will abuse it to make themselves feel important. I had been warned by other Uber drivers that some people think your their "Chauffeur." However, to rate a person driving them for making a conversation? These people need to get a life.


I personally don't care about the rating, is a worthless tool use to intimidate driver, if you complaint to uber you will get some silly robotic answer that sometime is not even about your issue. They are losing a great number of good driver, Uber is working hard at going belly up.


----------



## EcoSLC (Sep 24, 2015)

The complaints listed in your weekly summary are based on common complaints for your region. Or so they say in the emails. Sounds like you have some drivers in your area promoting Lyft or something.


----------



## chevelle454 (Aug 13, 2015)

Blaise Barnes said:


> I recently got dinged "for being unproffessional," driving my ratings down. It read "Riders count on Uber for a comfortable, relaxing experience. They prefer for drivers not to promote other businesses during the trip." Of course I have no idea who the person was. I think the ratings are used by some as a way to make their ownselves feel important. Nevertheless, I have NEVER promoted another business with a client. I have spoken about what I do when not driving, but only after they ask in a conversation, a mutual conversation, not one I started up to promote a business. But even then, I've never mention place or company or anything which could be considered promoting another business. What are you supposed to do ride along in silence?
> 
> I understabd Uber's position to a point. However I think they share some responsibility by waiving ratings out in front of people who will abuse it to make themselves feel important. I had been warned by other Uber drivers that some people think your their "Chauffeur." However, to rate a person driving them for making a conversation? These people need to get a life.


It's just a form that uber probably sends out to worry new drivers. Wait until you tweet something about uber . If it's from the same e mail account that you use for uber. You'll get a tweet real quick telling you to document your concerns. Long story short I don't tweet.


----------



## DieselkW (Jul 21, 2015)

Those are canned responses, they are like SPAM, it may be directed to you, but it most certainly is not remotely indicative of anything that happened in your car. It's Uber propaganda, and it works until you understand that memo is sent to everyone. Mute drivers would get the same message even though they never said a word to a passenger. I've gotten that one a dozen times. It is absolutely intended to make sure you don't try to get your rider to download Lyft using your promo code for a $10 gift from Lyft.

I'm using my personal vehicle. There's some personal stuff in the car, including post cards for my wife's business. People see those and ask: "Oh, you do this too?" I tell them it's my wife's thing, I help her out with some marketing. 

Anyone have a problem with that, they can rate me appropriately, they can tell my UberDaddy on me, I'm beyond giving one little bitty quap if Uber sends me another meaningless canned response.


----------



## rocksteady (Mar 19, 2015)

Huberis said:


> Don't expect any correlation between tips and how you are rated. Also, with respect to the number being manipulated, it is you the driver who are being manipulated. Uber does not need to manipulate the numbers themselves.
> 
> Doe Uber provide pax any kind of standardized metric to use when evaluating you the driver? Do they provide the drivers with a metric to rate your pax by? Is a pax able to rate their driver while intoxicated or rate your performance for a ride they took while intoxicated? What does a 3 really mean? How about a 4? If a pax waits a couple days to rate you, how can you be sure they even have the right driver in mind?
> 
> ...


My point is it is too consistent to be random. rating hits 4.8, suddenly ratings plummet until average is at 4.75. Then suddenly ratings are great again until it hits 4.8 and the cycle repeats. It should move randomly but it doesn't. They're manipulated


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

rocksteady said:


> My point is it is too consistent to be random. rating hits 4.8, suddenly ratings plummet until average is at 4.75. Then suddenly ratings are great again until it hits 4.8 and the cycle repeats. It should move randomly but it doesn't. They're manipulated


Not worth the time or thought. you are talking about 5/100 of a point! That is nothing.

It could be a matter of how they round your rating. The rating is probably rounded to the nearest 1/100.

That would be my guess. It is quite likely you are seeing the effects of rounding. It is bonkers to worry about at all. It is not likely a conspiracy if it clicks back up.


----------



## rocksteady (Mar 19, 2015)

Huberis said:


> Not worth the time or thought. you are talking about 5/100 of a point! That is nothing.
> 
> It could be a matter of how they round your rating. The rating is probably rounded to the nearest 1/100.
> 
> That would be my guess. It is quite likely you are seeing the effects of rounding. It is bonkers to worry about at all. It is not likely a conspiracy if it clicks back up.


I didn't say I worry. Yes, the first few times that my ratings took a plunge I did. I was also new. But since seeing the clockwork cycle happen for the third, fourth, fifth time..I've since lost count, I just laugh. 4.8 to 4.75 is 5 hundredths. They round 4.79 to 4.8 for the overall, last 500 ride average. They don't round 4.79 to 4.8 for daily or weekly averages. For an average of the last 500 rides, .05 is big and it happens fast. It's not a steady decline then rebound happening in minuet increments over many months. It's about one month crap ratings, then one month great ratings, over and over again. It's weekly averages around 4.5-4.6 in the decline phase and suddenly 4.9 in the rebound w/ many one day perfect 5 and this is doing 20-30 rides a day and rarely is my weekly or monthly average anything in between 4.6 and 4.9. Such a drastic disparity with clockwork consistency when my actions are consistent makes it obvious the rating are likely manipulated rather than a crazy coincidence. The scores week to week should be more random, like, 4.75-4.82-4.6.-4.73-4.85-4.72-4.8-4.65-4.77-4.87. That's random. That's what it should be like when 80% of my passengers are inebriated and my protocol is generally consistent. But it's not


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

rocksteady said:


> I didn't say I worry


It isn't worth the thought and what you are seeing, who knows? The system is fabulously rigged. It is created to distort and manipulate.

.05 is only big within Uber's metric. It is all gobbledy ****, fabricated. Pax rate in whole stars, one through five. The cutoff is a simple matter of where 90% of all drivers fall above. Pax are given no metric by which to rate their drivers.

With all that considered, why exactly should the system be stable and predictable to hundredths of a point when it shows no relationship to the scale by which pax vote.

I don't agree with your understanding that the system should reflect stability down to 5 hundredths of a point.

For one, the average is over your last 500 calls. It seems possible to me that a driver might say drive one night and do 30 calls. Let's say they already have 500 calls. If you do 30 trips, lets say 20 of them quickly rate you and all give you 5 stars. Well, 20 calls will be removed from the back end. It is possible that among those 20 oldest trip ratings, there were a two or three poor ratings. They would suddenly be gone. That is likely to happen.

100 trips all at 5 stars and you are at a perfect 5 star rating. make just five of those rides 4 star ratings out of 100 trips and you are already down to a 4.95 rating.

There is a bit going on....... The scales don't match, I would think if you get a big surge weekend, pax are likely to rate harshly, then when their time comes, over the course of a few days, a driver by working hard would slough off a cluster of low ratings which could give an unexpected boost of a few hundredths....... if combined with a function of how they round that last number. Why not?

One would hope that since Uber sets the cut off point as a function of a hundredth of a point, surely you would hope that to that degree the numbers would be stable. Given the nature of the system, its intent, I just wouldn't assume that to be the case. It should be, but then I don't believe in the peer to peer system. It strikes me as a way to manage by remote control and avoid being labeled an employer.

Let's just drop it. The bottom line is, I don't assume it is truly designed to be stable to that degree.


----------



## rocksteady (Mar 19, 2015)

Huberis said:


> It isn't worth the thought and what you are seeing, who knows? The system is fabulously rigged. It is created to distort and manipulate.
> 
> .05 is only big within Uber's metric. It is all gobbledy ****, fabricated. Pax rate in whole stars, one through five. The cutoff is a simple matter of where 90% of all drivers fall above. Pax are given no metric by which to rate their drivers.
> 
> ...


Good gawd. I agree with you it should NOT show consistency, unless the consistency is that of randomness. How many times do I have to repeat this? My point is, in my experience it has not been near as random as it should be. Rather, it has been a strangely consistent yo-yo, again, for me, which leaves me to theorize that the ratings are manipulated, at least for some, to maintain certain outcomes. Maybe similar to a professor grading on a curve. Outwardly, on the "front-end" so to speak, it is not designed to be consistent. Quite the opposite. But in my experience it has been. I think they drop high ratings at certain times to counter the rating inflation per market. Maybe also to keep us on our toes to get us to do more and not rest on our laurels.

Yes, if I lived in a vacuum it would not be worth the thought ever and in my day to day I do not give it much thought but as a contributing member of a forum, when I see others speculating that their rating is being manipulated, I like to say I agree and share my thoughts and give supporting evidence from my experience. I can respect a difference of opinion, but it seems we are arguing around each other.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

rocksteady said:


> Good gawd. I agree with you it should NOT show consistency, unless the consistency is that of randomness. How many times do I have to repeat this? My point is, in my experience it has not been near as random as it should be. Rather, it has been a strangely consistent yo-yo, again, for me, which leaves me to theorize that the ratings are manipulated, at least for some, to maintain certain outcomes. Maybe similar to a professor grading on a curve. Yes, if I lived in a vacuum it would not be worth the thought ever and in my day to day I do not give it much thought but as a contributing member of a forum, when I see others speculating that their rating is being manipulated, I like to say I agree and share my thoughts and give supporting evidence from my experience.


I understand. I believe it could show trends to some degree. It could be a matter of looking hard enough or over a specific period of time.

How drivers are rated could be influenced by underlying issues...... around a pay day, pax may feel the pinch less and more inclined to rate less punitively, pax are said to be affected by heavy surge pricing as to how they rate...... If there is a pattern reflecting the way a surges are distributed, it seems possible that it could create what looks to be a trend in a person's rating. Also, if you tend to consistently work late nights Friday and Saturday evenings and then follow that up with two or three days of mid week work. Working in blocks where the nature of the work is say, two days of more intense work with people more likely to punish followed by a few more mellow days of work , modulating back and forth, that might be something that could express itself in the form of an observable pattern.

The way the pax vote, how random is it really? Pax get slammed for punishing drivers, but they only are able to vote 1,2,3,4 or five stars, 90% of all drivers fall at a 4.6 or better over 500 runs. 4.6 out of 5 is 92% despite a complete lack of metric to vote by.

My guess is that there are external influences (maybe) that as a driver you may or may not be aware of. Your mood, frequency of the surge, proximity to pay day, Weekend versus week day, Night versus day...... It seems possible their influence could show up as a kind of trend where complete randomness is expected. Just a guess.

"it has been a strangely consistent yo-yo"..... "You got the right string but the wrong yo yo" When you drive, don't you ever notice that some days seem more difficult while others you breeze through, for all sorts of reasons? Why couldn't such days write a faint signature on your ratings?


----------



## rocksteady (Mar 19, 2015)

Huberis said:


> I understand. I believe it could show trends to some degree. It could be a matter of looking hard enough or over a specific period of time.
> 
> How drivers are rated could be influenced by underlying issues...... around a pay day, pax may feel the pinch less and more inclined to rate less punitively, pax are said to be affected by heavy surge pricing as to how they rate...... If there is a pattern reflecting the way a surges are distributed, it seems possible that it could create what looks to be a trend in a person's rating. Also, if you tend to consistently work late nights Friday and Saturday evenings and then follow that up with two or three days of mid week work. Working in blocks where the nature of the work is say, two days of more intense work with people more likely to punish followed by a few more mellow days of work , modulating back and forth, that might be something that could express itself in the form of an observable pattern.
> 
> ...


If those external influences were consistent, I'd see those consistently reflected in my ratings generally but they aren't. Actually quite the opposite. For instance, on exceptionally good nights with nothing but happy pax, I've had puzzling very low rating for the night. I could not attribute them to anything like surges, my attitude, pax attitude, dirty car, my mistakes. But what they were consistent with was the month long low rating trend. Then on other not so good nights I'll have a rating around 4.85. I will have nights of lower than a 4.8 rating within an uptrend, but they're in isolation and I actually can attribute them to a certain ride or two who likely gave me a low rating. If not that, again as it happens in isolation, it's a random act of drunkenness or dooshery. The difference is those lower 1 day averages don't effect the overall upward trend and in a downward trend month I don't have exceptionally good 1 day averages let alone weeks.

I've already given thought to any and all outside influences in trying to figure out how my rating could act like this when I generally act and do the same--how ratings are consistently low for an entire month whether good nights or bad nights or certain days or amounts of surge, rain or sunshine. After a year of it happening the same way over and over again, I am left with the only possibility being the ratings are manipulated or tampered with in some way. My guess is 5s are dropped when the rating gets too high in order to control inflation so the standard deactivation point can remain consistent per market. Once the rating average comes back down to a certain point, say 4.75, the ratings are left alone unless or until they hit that upper threshold. This is the only plausible explanation I have been able to come up with. If they were completely left alone, my 500 ride average would likely jump around in the 4.85-4.9 range and there'd be no reason to scratch my head.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

rocksteady said:


> there'd be no reason to scratch my head.


It isn't the only reason I don't drive Uber. It isn't the primary reason I don't either. That said, after driving for over 16 years and more than 80,000 trips, I am not going to put up with that kind of system. I wouldn't consider subjecting myself to what is a corrupt means of controlling a drivers behavior. It is management by remote control. It is designed to squeeze extra rides out of a casual minded driver who isn't going to stick with the hobby for more than six months under the best of circumstances.

It is so rigged, I find it hard to believe they need to do much in the way of going in and physically manipulating the numbers much. That doesn't really mean they don't. It is a sh*t show. that is what matters. Are they manipulating the numbers? I don't care. They are manipulating enough people with the system that's for sure.

There is a bit of delay in terms of when people ride with you and when they actually rate you...... It is all so obtuse. The intent is to control, it has nothing to do with improving the way Uber works.

What is nuts is that Kalanick and Co have created a service with the most subjective methods of rating and then we as people claim to understand what is or isn't representative of how the ratings should trend. It's just a farce.

Enjoy the time you spend driving, that is what matters. There is SO much about the way Uber actually works worth head scratching, seemingly counter to common sense.

Enjoy your next shift.


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

Blaise Barnes said:


> Thanks guys for your comments. I don't feel like I did something wrong and by myself out there. I just think some things Uber seems to do makes little sense to me.


They make little sense to you because you live in the real world. Uber people are computer nerds who only just left their mom's basement to get a job in San Francisco. They think life is like programming a computer. Doesn't work that way.


----------



## juanca16 (Dec 12, 2015)

No se preocupen pot la calificacion.preocupence por $$ que las tarifas son una mierda.uber no es legal con los chóferes.


----------



## Blaise Barnes (Oct 21, 2015)

I recently receive notice that my rating took a hit. Of course I have no idea who or what happened. I think Uber rating system really isn't very good when it allows hits like I must have received with no comment. I also wonder if they could wieght the system, meaning if someone always rates low all they are doing is killing drivers ratings. I'd also say the rating should at least be greater than 5 stars, one one star rating kills the math and you don't eve know that is what you got, just that your number is" below" the weekly average. Not helpful at all.


----------



## juanca16 (Dec 12, 2015)

Las choferes se preocupan por las calificaciones y no se preocupan por las tarifas tan bajas que a puesto uber que solamente el que tiene beneficios es uber y buenas ganancias y a los choferes los tienen como a esclavos para hanar algo de dinero.


----------

